# reloading supplies



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

I just got a reloader for shotgun shells, looking for info on best places to get powder, shells, primers, wads. Any info would be great.
Thanks in advance
Russ


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

I pretty much get ALL my reloading stuff here: 


http://www.natchezss.com/


Good luck,.. pickin's are pretty skimpy just about everywhere due to the "O-bomba incident" ,..


----------



## MLH (Dec 19, 2008)

I like to order from midwayusa.com. Also pickup items at Cabelas, Gander Mountain, and Guns Galore. Local shooting clubs might have discounted items.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

MLH said:


> I like to order from midwayusa.com. Also pickup items at Cabelas, Gander Mountain, and Guns Galore. Local shooting clubs might have discounted items.


 
I have SERIOUS issues with Midway USA after my last order through them. 

I ordered 1000 CCI#250 primers and 1 lb of RL#17 for a load development,.. First I was charged $67 and change for the Haz Mat fee! :rant: 

Second, the order arrived UPS in a week,.. but *short the powder* (said it was in stock when I placed my order) I called them up to find out the deal and was told due to them being so close to a busy freeway that the powder orders come from a different location and would be an additional 4-5 days before it would ship in a separate shipment. Wasn't happy but what can you do.  Waited another week in a half still no delivery so I re-called them and this time I was told that their supplier was OUT and it would be another 3 WEEKS!! :rant::rant::rant:

I NORMALLY do all my reloading supply orders through Natchez,.. but they did not have this specific power in stock and I ordered from Midway due to them saying they *DID*. 

The haz-mat fee Natches charges is a flat $20.00 vs. their $67.00+,... I told the "customer service" guy to be sure to give Larry Potterfield a message for me,.. I told him to tell Larry... 

"THANKS FOR GIVING *ME *THE BUSINESS !!" :16suspect

I will NEVER purchase anything else from good ol' Larry,.. nor will I EVER recommend him to anyone !


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

RGROSE said:


> I just got a reloader for shotgun shells, looking for info on best places to get powder, shells, primers, wads. Any info would be great.
> Thanks in advance
> Russ


You might want to talk with some of the people at a local skeet or trap range , these guys shoot alot and I'll bet they will know the cheapest supplier in the area . Some of the club members buy shot together to get a volume discount , as this is the largest cost , they may let you buy some of their next shipment . I don't use mail order for my shotshell componets because of the expense of shipping due to the weight of shot and the hazmat fees for primers and powders . I use Shantz Supply in Otsego for my supplies but it's a long jog for you . 
7MM Magnum , I'm sorry you had trouble with midway , I've had good luck with them for over 20 years .


----------



## MLH (Dec 19, 2008)

7MM Magnum said:


> I have SERIOUS issues with Midway USA after my last order through them.
> 
> I ordered 1000 CCI#250 primers and 1 lb of RL#17 for a load development,.. First I was charged $67 and change for the Haz Mat fee! :rant: ]
> 
> Sorry to hear about that but MidwayUSA has been very good to me and I have no hesitation recommending them. But then again, I pick up powder and primers locally to avoid the fees and possible delivery issues.


----------



## Sargeyork (Dec 9, 2004)

Go to The Hock Shop/Sporting Center in Port Huron, you don't pay hazmat for powder and they have all the brands and types I have ever heard of, some of the more popular types in multi-pound containers. Also they have alot of wads, shot , bullets, some dies and reloading tools, mec bushings. I really love the place, wish I could work there or visit every day. I am suprised anyone who shoots in Macomb county and shoots has not heard of them because they also have alot of ammunition and used guns/new guns also.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

7MM Magnum said:


> I have SERIOUS issues with Midway USA after my last order through them.
> 
> I ordered 1000 CCI#250 primers and 1 lb of RL#17 for a load development,.. First I was charged $67 and change for the Haz Mat fee!


Midway had gotten a majority of my business, they've alway been great for me and got stuff in a timely manner. I have noticed that even their plain shipping charges are getting pretty ridiculous though. I was ordering some stuff one time and had them throw in a Tipton carbon cleaning rod...and it added like $12 in shipping for that one item. 

What I do is write down powders I may want to try or ones I have established loads that I'm running low on and wait until I get a fair order before ordering. Doing it that way, even with the haz mat fee (which is going to $22.50) it's still cheaper than getting it locally. I've ordered my power/primers from Powder Valley Inc. Some powders are $4-5 cheaper a lb so getting several lbs works out well to offset other costs. Last time I ordered powder/primers shipping not including the hazmat fee for 14 lbs and 5000 primers was $11-12. I think Natchez may be similar but I don't know what their shipping costs are. Anyway here's a few I have book marked, some have some pretty good prices: 

http://www.dnrsports.com/
http://www.gamaliel.com/cart/home.php
http://www.grafs.com/
http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/index.asp
http://www.wideners.com/index.cfm
http://www.gunstop.com/category.asp?id=3
http://www.huntingtons.com/index.html
http://www.lockstock.com/default.asp
http://www.dealerease.net/catalog/category.asp?content=Reloading&cid=216&ret_id=806356
http://www.shooters-supply.com/


----------



## polishyeti (Jan 29, 2004)

I've done businees with powdervalleyinc.com for bulk buys on powder and primers , It was about the best prices I've found yet.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

7MM Magnum said:


> I have SERIOUS issues with Midway USA after my last order through them.
> 
> I ordered 1000 CCI#250 primers and 1 lb of RL#17 for a load development,.. First I was charged $67 and change for the Haz Mat fee! :rant:


Actually, that might have been *2 *hazmat fees. I believe that powder and primers must be shipped separately. I could be wrong, but that's what I've heard.


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks guys, I'll check out the places you all suggested and go from there.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

7MM Magnum said:


> ...and was told due to them being so close to a busy freeway that the powder orders come from a different location...


I just got a flyer in the mail from Midway this past weekend; as I was looking through it I happened to notice a comment that powder ships direct from the manufacturer.

Midway's shipping costs can get a bit nutty if you don't watch out.

I have heard Midway charges a separate shipping & handling fees for items on back-order... not sure if that is an industry standard or not... but because of that I ONLY order stuff that is in stock.

Hypothetically... I suppose you could get dinged with a back-order shipping fee on multiple items, if the items all become available on different days...


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Quack Addict said:


> I just got a flyer in the mail from Midway this past weekend; as I was looking through it I happened to notice a comment that powder ships direct from the manufacturer.
> 
> Midway's shipping costs can get a bit nutty if you don't watch out.
> 
> ...


 

Like I stated in my post above,.. they said IT WAS IN STOCK when I placed my order. I only thought something was amiss when the order was delivered,.. packing slip said both items were in the box, opened the box and the only thing in there were my 1000 primers. That's when I placed the call to customer service and was told the story and it was suppose to be shipped in the next 4-5 days. 

Then waiting for ANOTHER WEEK,.. I called again and was informed the 3 weeks,...:16suspect:16suspect

Never,.. NEVER again !!! :rant:

I have made 3 orders since this all transpired from Natchez and I have already received EVERYTHING!!


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

7MM Magnum said:


> Like I stated in my post above,.. they said IT WAS IN STOCK when I placed my order. I only thought something was amiss when the order was delivered,.. packing slip said both items were in the box, opened the box and the only thing in there were my 1000 primers. That's when I placed the call to customer service and was told the story and it was suppose to be shipped in the next 4-5 days.



To the best of my knowledge, Midway is not a powder manufacturer. If they say that powder is to ship direct from the powder manufacturer, Midway never touches it; they just broker the deal between you and IMR, Hodgdon, Aliant, etc... I'm sure they charge for the convenience... They must buy in bulk lots to get a volume discount and then somehow stick the powder manufacturer with the logistics. 

If Midway said the powder was "in stock", it may have been "in stock" at the manufacturer's facility... not necessarily their shop.


----------



## kenosabe (Jan 31, 2008)

Shantz supply in otsego is the cheapest around. They usually have some good sales also. It is a tire shop/sporting goods store. Cheapest lead shot I know of and it's hardened shot also. I buy my supplies there and am reloading to AA specs for 3.75 a box.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

I was notified by Midway that they were canceling my powder order and reimbursing me my $$ as they didn't know WHEN they would be receiving the powder I ordered (RL#17) the total came to $53.48

$20.99 for the powder and $32.49 for shipping and Haz-Mat.

I went back online and found the powder was available through Cabela's so I ordered 2 pounds (instead of one) and got it for $62.00,.. shipping and Haz-Mat included. :16suspect

That 2 lbs of the same powder for just a couple of bucks more than Midway wanted for just one pound of the same stuff :rant: ,.. and it IS on it's way to me according to the UPS tracking,.. 

Shop around folks,.. Midway is not worth the time or trouble,..


----------



## coverdog (Dec 7, 2003)

I get powder and primers locally where I can and order other items from http://www.recobstargetshop.com/ and http://www.ableammo.com/.


----------

